# Just finished building my CX-1.



## LowCel

I just finished up the build on my Colnago CX-1. I plan on making a few changes before Spring but for the time being it is complete. Better pictures will come later.


















Frameset - Colnago CX-1
Wheels - Psimet 50mm carbon rims w/ White Industry Hubs
Stem - FSA OS190 - to be upgraded later
Handlebar - RaceFace Revolution - possibly upgraded later
Seatpost - Colnago carbon
Saddle - Selle Italia SLR
Brakes - Planet-X CNC
Bottom Bracket - TruVativ GXP
Crankset - SRAM Quarq compact
Front Der - SRAM Force
Rear Der - SRAM Force
Cassette - Shimano 105 12/27 - to be upgraded later
Chain - KNC X10 Gold
Cables and Housing- Gore Ride On
Cages - Elite Custom
Pedals - Speedplay Zero Stainless


----------



## Guest

Sharp. What tires you running?


----------



## LowCel

dan5472 said:


> Sharp. What tires you running?


Thanks. They are Continental 4000's.


----------



## gibson00

Nice! Waiting for my CX-1 frame..
Is that a 52?
What computer are you going to use with the powermeter?


----------



## LowCel

gibson00 said:


> Nice! Waiting for my CX-1 frame..
> Is that a 52?
> What computer are you going to use with the powermeter?


Thanks and yes, it is a 52. I will be using my Garmin 705 with the Quarq.


----------



## fabsroman

Nice bike.

Nice aquarium too. Those live plants and discus in there? What size tank?


----------



## LowCel

fabsroman said:


> Nice bike.
> 
> Nice aquarium too. Those live plants and discus in there? What size tank?


Thank you. The majority of the plants are fake. It is just a 55 gallon with a single red devil. My larger tanks are in another room, they are 210 gallon and 300 gallon Central American cichlid tanks.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie

Nice Psimets and a great build. Enjoy!


----------



## LowCel

WrigleyRoadie said:


> Nice Psimets and a great build. Enjoy!


Thank you. I'll get to take it for it's first ride one of these days. :mad2:


----------



## LowCel

Taking it for it's first ride tomorrow, finally! 
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gnarly 928

LowCel said:


> Taking it for it's first ride tomorrow, finally!
> 
> I am betting you will be very happy with the ride and handling.


----------



## LowCel

Gnarly 928 said:


> LowCel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking it for it's first ride tomorrow, finally!
> 
> I am betting you will be very happy with the ride and handling.
Click to expand...

You are absolutely correct, it was awesome. Definitely one of the nicest bikes I have ever ridden.


----------



## LowCel

A few new pictures of the old girl.


----------



## Sablotny

Like. I'd rather have a CX-1 than a C59 Italia, but I'm like that.


----------



## enr1co

LowCel said:


> A few new pictures of the old girl.


Beautiful bike and nice pics! 

Was about to purchase a 2011 sale priced Felt F 5 to replace a road bike I left back in Hawaii but ended up test driving a Colnago CX-1 and made a somewhat impulsive, mid life decision to throw down the additional $ for it instead. 

I've always wanted a Colnago and despite this one being mfg in pac asia with other carbon makes, I am still seduced by the allure of the Colnago brand. The great look of the bike (imho) along with the brief test ride, + reviews, helps to assure that I made a good choice.

Mine will be a size 48, 2011 model in the black color w/ the stock Ultegra drivetrain build from Sportsbasement in Walnut Creek CA. The Ultegra 6700 is a nice stuff Im already thinking that I may swap it out for Record 11.

Was told it would be a few weeks from the distribution channel to their store...
. 
viewing your pics and other pics on this forum will help tie me over during the wait


----------



## Kuttermax

I demo'd a 2011 CX-1 Evo with SRAM Red last night and was really impressed. 

I took it for a 70k ride and it handled beautifully yet still absorbed the road vibration better than my five year old Trek 5000 (TCT). The bike was a close fit for me and if I were to purchase likely just need to shorten the stem a little. It was extremely comfortable in the drops. I'd probably like a little bit of a lighter wheel as well. 

I was also surprised how good the SRAM Red was. I had a somewhat poor experience with a previous demo that had SRAM Force, but I suspect it was simply not tuned as well.

Now the dilemma. Do I wait for the 2012's so I can demo one with Ultregra di2 or do I try and negotiate a deal on this existing 2011 with SRAM Red.....


----------



## enr1co

Kuttermax said:


> I demo'd a 2011 CX-1 Evo with SRAM Red last night and was really impressed.
> 
> I took it for a 70k ride and it handled beautifully yet still absorbed the road vibration better than my five year old Trek 5000 (TCT). The bike was a close fit for me and if I were to purchase likely just need to shorten the stem a little. It was extremely comfortable in the drops. I'd probably like a little bit of a lighter wheel as well.
> 
> I was also surprised how good the SRAM Red was. I had a somewhat poor experience with a previous demo that had SRAM Force, but I suspect it was simply not tuned as well.
> 
> Now the dilemma. Do I wait for the 2012's so I can demo one with Ultregra di2 or do I try and negotiate a deal on this existing 2011 with SRAM Red.....


The poor Force experience may likely have been attributed to bad tuning. Most SRAM, ( Red, Force, Rival) Ive experienced, feels quick and accurate. I currently run Red shifters with a Force rear and am very pleased and impressed with the feel, performance. 

I would try to get a deal on that existing 2011 / Red equipped CX-1 you pictured- it looks great and you're dialed in and rolling with just a stem swap - that's me since I have no delay gratification- the few weeks wait time for mine is killing me 

Additionally, a new 2012 with new Di Ultegra is not likely going to be discounted much. The $ saved on a 2011 unit could possibly fund Di on its own or a wheel upgrade from those stock Aksiums.


----------



## Kuttermax

enr1co said:


> The poor Force experience may likely have been attributed to bad tuning. Most SRAM, ( Red, Force, Rival) Ive experienced, feels quick and accurate. I currently run Red shifters with a Force rear and am very pleased and impressed with the feel, performance.
> 
> I would try to get a deal on that existing 2011 / Red equipped CX-1 you pictured- it looks great and you're dialed in and rolling with just a stem swap - that's me since I have no delay gratification- the few weeks wait time for mine is killing me
> 
> Additionally, a new 2012 with new Di Ultegra is not likely going to be discounted much. The $ saved on a 2011 unit could possibly fund Di on its own or a wheel upgrade from those stock Aksiums.


Decided to take your advice and was able to negotiate a very fair price on the 2011 CX-1 Evo. I ended up getting a set of Speedplay Zero titanium pedals and Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels to round out the package. On Saturday I'm going to go in for a fitting and then should be out on the road shortly thereafter. Can't wait!


----------



## enr1co

Kuttermax said:


> Decided to take your advice and was able to negotiate a very fair price on the 2011 CX-1 Evo. I ended up getting a set of Speedplay Zero titanium pedals and Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels to round out the package. On Saturday I'm going to go in for a fitting and then should be out on the road shortly thereafter. Can't wait!


Cool- Congrats on the purchase! The SL wheelset will bring the already great ride experience to another level! 

Did they include the Garmin 800 shown in the pic or was that already yours?


----------



## Gnarly 928

You can't like a CX-1....don'tcha know? It's not Eye-talian. It ain't got lugs. Stupid Asian piece of crap!

(I have one, too and I like mine)


----------



## Kuttermax

enr1co said:


> Cool- Congrats on the purchase! The SL wheelset will bring the already great ride experience to another level!
> 
> Did they include the Garmin 800 shown in the pic or was that already yours?


The Garmin 800 was bought separately. I had been using a Garmin 500 but I gave it to my wife for her new bike. The 800 is nice and I'm still learning some of the features. It's fun using it to create routes and then going back and racing myself.

I'm still waiting for my red titanium Speedplays to arrive. Hopefully have them next week. I'm using my old chromoly Speedplays for now. During the bike fitting we shortened the stem down to 90mm. They did not have a 90 mm Colnago/FSA stem in the shop so they put on a cheap 90 mm stem for now while he tried to track me down a proper Colnago one.

The bike definitely feels fast on the road. I ran a few of my favorite routes and was 2 km/hr quicker according to Garmin than my previous best with Trek 5000. Not too shabby. Some of it may be due to more aero positioning in the drops. The ride on the Colnago is so smooth.


----------



## enr1co

Gnarly 928 said:


> You can't like a CX-1....don'tcha know? It's not Eye-talian. It ain't got lugs. Stupid Asian piece of crap!
> 
> (I have one, too and I like mine)


LOL! 
Just finished putting together my new *It-tai-lian Col-tai-nago* and squeezed in 50 miles/ 5000 feet of climbing this past Labor day weekend- definitely light and snappy feeling on the ascent and rock solid responsive going down. 


































Frameset - 11' Colnago CX-1, size 48
Wheels - Mavic Ksyrium SL Premium (2009) with Schwalbe Ultremo R.1 700x25
Stem - Ritchey carbon matrix 9 cm
Handlebar - Ritchey Comp 42 c-c
Seatpost - Colnago carbon
Saddle - Fizik Antares
Brakes - Colnago X brake 1
Bottom Bracket - SRAM GXP
Crankset - SRAM Force Compact 50/34 T 172.5
Front Der - Ultegra 6700 
Rear Der - SRAM Force
Cassette - Campagnolo12/26 
Chain - Shimano Ultegra
Cables and Housing- Shimano
Pedals - Some SPDs ( to go with my off road Sidi's that fit currently )
Current weight - 16.04 lbs on my park digital scale

Purchased it with the factory Ultegra build but immediately pulled most of it to sell off(except for the front deraileur and chain) and replaced it with my SRAM Force drivetrain and Red Levers from my Ibis Hakkalugi CX bike. Will save up my food stamps for a couple months and rebuild with Campy 11 and place the SRAM back on my Lugi'.


----------



## enr1co

Kuttermax said:


> The Garmin 800 was bought separately. I had been using a Garmin 500 but I gave it to my wife for her new bike. The 800 is nice and I'm still learning some of the features. It's fun using it to create routes and then going back and racing myself.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my red titanium Speedplays to arrive. Hopefully have them next week. I'm using my old chromoly Speedplays for now. During the bike fitting we shortened the stem down to 90mm. They did not have a 90 mm Colnago/FSA stem in the shop so they put on a cheap 90 mm stem for now while he tried to track me down a proper Colnago one.
> 
> The bike definitely feels fast on the road. I ran a few of my favorite routes and was 2 km/hr quicker according to Garmin than my previous best with Trek 5000. Not too shabby. Some of it may be due to more aero positioning in the drops. The ride on the Colnago is so smooth.


I also needed a 90 mm stem but the shop offered a swap of the Colnago stock 100mm for a Ritchey Matrix stem + nominal upcharge. It has a carbon weave which I thought went well with the frame. It would have been nice to get a shorter Colnago/FSA stem but figured, one less "Colnago" name on the bike wouldnt hurt  










The stock 40 c-c Colnago carbon finish/ aluminum bars also had to go as they were just too narrow. I had some 42 c-c Ritchey bars in the garage to match the stem and will just sell off the Colnago bars.

The bike does feel faster than a Time frame I was riding - it also helps that I've logged a little more saddle time over the past couple of months


----------



## Kuttermax

The Ritchie stems looks very nice on the bike. I might need to consider that. I'm still waiting to hear back on the Colnago stem for local shop. Once I have all the parts together I'll post some updated pics.


----------



## panchohughes

Frameset - 11' Colnago CX-1, size 48
Wheels - Mavic Ksyrium SL Premium (2009) with Schwalbe Ultremo R.1 700x25
Stem - Ritchey carbon matrix 9 cm
Handlebar - Ritchey Comp 42 c-c
Seatpost - Colnago carbon
Saddle - Fizik Antares
Brakes - Colnago X brake 1
Bottom Bracket - SRAM GXP
Crankset - SRAM Force Compact 50/34 T 172.5
Front Der - Ultegra 6700 
Rear Der - SRAM Force
Cassette - Campagnolo12/26 
Chain - Shimano Ultegra
Cables and Housing- Shimano
Pedals - Some SPDs ( to go with my off road Sidi's that fit currently )
Current weight - 16.04 lbs on my park digital scale

[/QUOTE]
Can I ask how tall you are? Perhaps inseam? I just built myself CX1 but my frame size is 50s. I am almost 5'8 with an inseam of 31.1". I am really hoping this bike will fit like a glove, but am thinking a smaller size would be better? My first road bike, which i bought 3 years ago is a Lemond Buenos Aires and it is a whopping 55cm (in Trek terms). I am thinking this bike will be like a Trek 54 (in general terms)
I just completed the build tonight and have not even ridden it yet!!!


----------



## enr1co

panchohughes said:


> Frameset - 11' Colnago CX-1, size 48
> Wheels - Mavic Ksyrium SL Premium (2009) with Schwalbe Ultremo R.1 700x25
> Stem - Ritchey carbon matrix 9 cm
> Handlebar - Ritchey Comp 42 c-c
> Seatpost - Colnago carbon
> Saddle - Fizik Antares
> Brakes - Colnago X brake 1
> Bottom Bracket - SRAM GXP
> Crankset - SRAM Force Compact 50/34 T 172.5
> Front Der - Ultegra 6700
> Rear Der - SRAM Force
> Cassette - Campagnolo12/26
> Chain - Shimano Ultegra
> Cables and Housing- Shimano
> Pedals - Some SPDs ( to go with my off road Sidi's that fit currently )
> Current weight - 16.04 lbs on my park digital scale


Can I ask how tall you are? Perhaps inseam? I just built myself CX1 but my frame size is 50s. I am almost 5'8 with an inseam of 31.1". I am really hoping this bike will fit like a glove, but am thinking a smaller size would be better? My first road bike, which i bought 3 years ago is a Lemond Buenos Aires and it is a whopping 55cm (in Trek terms). I am thinking this bike will be like a Trek 54 (in general terms)
I just completed the build tonight and have not even ridden it yet!!![/QUOTE]

Congrats on your CX1! Wow, the bike building karma is flowing- just taking a break from putting on my Campy levers that arrived today and saw your post.

Im 5'6" w/ ~30" inseam. Sounds like your CX -1 50 cm should fit you fine as the effective top tube is ~ 54 cm. Im pretty sure a 48 cm frame would be too small for you.

Have fun with it! 

Btw- what color did you get?


----------



## panchohughes

enr1co- Thanks for the quick reply! Whew that makes me feel much better. I was worried that you would come back and say something like "i am 5'9". 
I have the 2011 frame that is identical to the picture of Kuttermax in above thread. I did full Ultegra with the satin finish (lightly smoked?). I will see if I can get some pictures posted today.
Here are the basics;
2011 50s CX1 Frame
Fizik Arione Vs saddle
3T Ergonova Pro bars 42cm
3T Stem 100cm (may get swapped after my pro-fitting next week)
Full Ultegra Groupset
Dura-Ace 1380 Carbon/aluminum clincher wheelset.
Schwalbe Ultremo R.1 tires (to be replaced by new set of ZX soon)
Cable housing XTR SIS with stainless steel wires.


----------



## panchohughes

*Here is my freshly built CX-1*

Just finished building it up last night. Took first short ride today just down the road & back. Doing a real ride first thing in the morning. Without the petals, it weighs in at 16 lbs 5 oz. My petals were supposed to be Ultegra, but they sent 105. I will probably get DuraAce ones over the winter anyway.


----------



## enr1co

Looks good Pancho- congrats! 

I finished up the SRAM to Campy conversion last night myself- went out ~50 mi w/ the SAT ride group and really like close ratios provided by the 11 sp on long slight uphills.

Also added a new set of 11' Ksyrium SLs and they also felt great today.










Revised build 9/17

Frameset - 2011 Colnago CX-1, size 48
Wheels - Mavic Ksyrium SL (2011) with Schwalbe Ultremo R.1 700x25
Stem - Ritchey carbon matrix 9 cm
Handlebar - Ritchey Comp 42 c-c
Seatpost - Colnago carbon
Saddle - Fizik Antares Kium
Brakes - Colnago X brake 1
Shift Levers-Campagnolo Chorus 11
Bottom Bracket - Campagnolo Super Record 
Crankset - Campagnolo Super Record 11 50/34 T 172.5
Front Der - Ultegra 6700 ( Chorus F DR in the mail but the Ultegra F DR works great with the Campy stuff)
Rear Der - Campagnolo Chorus 11
Cassette - Campagnolo Chorus 11 sp 12-27
Chain - Campagnolo Chorus 11
Pedals - Time RXR
Current weight - 15.8 lbs on my park digital scale


----------



## Sablotny

How do you two like the handling of the CX-1? Personally, I like a bit faster steering than the traditional Colnago HTA, and hear the CX-1 is a bit quicker (but they don't publish head tube angles any more). Can either of you compare to other Colnagos? Any different?


----------



## enr1co

Sablotny said:


> How do you two like the handling of the CX-1? Personally, I like a bit faster steering than the traditional Colnago HTA, and hear the CX-1 is a bit quicker (but they don't publish head tube angles any more). Can either of you compare to other Colnagos? Any different?


This is my first Colnago purchase so unable to compare it to other models but it certainly has not disappointed with my expectation of a race bike in general. 

Once upon a time ( and 40 lbs ago) I raced as a Cat III, Masters 1-2-3s reasonably competitive in crits but pack fodder in road races with any gradients  Dont put in the mileage base to race these days but still manage and enjoy riding with the fast/race training groups. For this purpose, the find my new bike helpful with providing quick acceleration, agile handling useful when with these rides. On sustained climbs it feels light and nimble whether in the saddle or getting out to power up steeper swithbacks. When descending, I'm impressed with how stiff and solid this bike feels on bends and fast descents. 

I would like to have an opportunity to demo other Colnago models to discern the differences but overall pleased with how the CX handles.


----------



## mwags

Nice looking bike.


----------



## RG56

Hello
It's a very nice bike
I'm also building my bike Colnago CX1 and I have a small question : what is the torque (in N. m) of the fixing nut of the front brake on the (forward) fork and for the door-bottle of bike ?
Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## panchohughes

Sablotny said:


> How do you two like the handling of the CX-1? Personally, I like a bit faster steering than the traditional Colnago HTA, and hear the CX-1 is a bit quicker (but they don't publish head tube angles any more). Can either of you compare to other Colnagos? Any different?


I am by no means an expert, but thought i would share my perspective on the CX-1 thus far after about 300+ miles. I had to fine tune my fit (slight seat position adjustments) but I really like the feel of this bike. The one thing that immediately was apparent to me is the stiffness & responsiveness. It made riding my 2009 Lemond full carbon bike feel like riding a sponge. I love sprinting up hills now. I also notice that it is easier to carve a precise tight corner at high speed now.


----------



## panchohughes

RG56 said:


> Hello
> It's a very nice bike
> I'm also building my bike Colnago CX1 and I have a small question : what is the torque (in N. m) of the fixing nut of the front brake on the (forward) fork and for the door-bottle of bike ?
> Thank you very much for your reply.


I can't say for sure, but I would guess that between 8 and 10 nm would be fine for the brake assembly mounting bolts.
Here is a link to a Park Tool page that discusses torque values for various components:
I cant post URL's yet... so can't send you a link. Try googling " Torque Specifications and Concepts" 
Hope that helps.


----------



## enr1co

enr1co said:


> Looks good Pancho- congrats!
> 
> I finished up the SRAM to Campy conversion last night myself- went out ~50 mi w/ the SAT ride group and really like close ratios provided by the 11 sp on long slight uphills.
> 
> Also added a new set of 11' Ksyrium SLs and they also felt great today.
> 
> Revised build 9/17
> 
> Frameset - 2011 Colnago CX-1, size 48
> Wheels - Mavic Ksyrium SL (2011) with Schwalbe Ultremo R.1 700x25
> Stem - Ritchey carbon matrix 9 cm
> Handlebar - Ritchey Comp 42 c-c
> Seatpost - Colnago carbon
> Saddle - Fizik Antares Kium
> Brakes - Colnago X brake 1
> Shift Levers-Campagnolo Chorus 11
> Bottom Bracket - Campagnolo Super Record
> Crankset - Campagnolo Super Record 11 50/34 T 172.5
> Front Der - Ultegra 6700 ( Chorus F DR in the mail but the Ultegra F DR works great with the Campy stuff)
> Rear Der - Campagnolo Chorus 11
> Cassette - Campagnolo Chorus 11 sp 12-27
> Chain - Campagnolo Chorus 11
> Pedals - Time RXR
> Current weight - 15.8 lbs on my park digital scale


Finally got the Chorus derailleur to replace the Ultegra- I actually like how it matches the chainring finish versus the carbon weave pattern. 









Also, replaced the Ritchey bar and stem for the 3T Team Ergonova bar and stem and love it- super comfortable with the fat, flat top area and shorter bends,reach!


----------



## panchohughes

Super nice! I am putting my new Ultremo ZX red tires on mine today. Not normally something i would do, but my wife egged me on.


----------



## pg12340

Sweet and I dig those stealthy looking Psimets


----------



## RG56

*Colnago CX-1*



panchohughes said:


> I can't say for sure, but I would guess that between 8 and 10 nm would be fine for the brake assembly mounting bolts.
> Here is a link to a Park Tool page that discusses torque values for various components:
> I cant post URL's yet... so can't send you a link. Try googling " Torque Specifications and Concepts"
> Hope that helps.


Thank you for your answer to my question asked two weeks ago about the tightening torque for the forward brake.
Can I ask you how must I proceed for changing the stem of my CX-1 because it's too long and I have to install a shorter one ?


----------



## RG56

Hello
I'm also building partly my bike Colnago and, as I see you have built yourself your bike which is very beautiful, I want to ask you some questions : is it difficult to replace the stem (because it's too long for me and I must install a shorter one) and how must I proceed for doing this change without damage for the headset semi-integrated ? 
I hope you'll give me an answer.
Best thanks.


----------



## maxxevv

RG56 said:


> Hello
> I'm also building partly my bike Colnago and, as I see you have built yourself your bike which is very beautiful, I want to ask you some questions : is it difficult to replace the stem (because it's too long for me and I must install a shorter one) and how must I proceed for doing this change without damage for the headset semi-integrated ?
> I hope you'll give me an answer.
> Best thanks.


YouTube would be your good friend! Here's a whole list of DIY demo videos on how to do it! 

installing bicycle stem - YouTube


----------



## enr1co

maxxevv said:


> YouTube would be your good friend! Here's a whole list of DIY demo videos on how to do it!
> 
> installing bicycle stem - YouTube


If you do not already have a torque wrench, pick up one of these at minimum:

Amazon.com: Ritchey Tool Torque Key: Sports & Outdoors

The bolts on your stem, handlebar faceplate, seatpost use 4mm bolts and this wrench is set at 5Nm to avoid over tightening. 

Have fun!


----------



## royd

panchohughes said:


> Just finished building it up last night. Took first short ride today just down the road & back. Doing a real ride first thing in the morning. Without the petals, it weighs in at 16 lbs 5 oz. My petals were supposed to be Ultegra, but they sent 105. I will probably get DuraAce ones over the winter anyway.


What is the color designation for this paint job?


----------



## enr1co

royd said:


> What is the color designation for this paint job?


The 2011 catalog lists it as Silver or "CASL"


----------



## royd

enr1co said:


> The 2011 catalog lists it as Silver or "CASL"


Thank you, I am going to try and find this color.


----------



## panchohughes

*A picture with new wheelset*

New wheels on the CX1.


----------



## LowCel

Been a while since I posted this one. Made a few changes and put a little over 6,000 miles on it.


----------



## panchohughes

man that chain looks brand new! I have that same chain-keep on the front deraileur. Best money i ever spent!
Nice ride! I like the fact that when i show up to a group ride, i don't see 5 other clones of my bike.  In fact i have never seen another CX-1 around my area. One guy rides a CLX, but other than that, Colnagos are rare around me. Everyone rides a Cervelo or Specialized. A few Pinarellos.
I just got back from a 50 mile ride this morning. I always try to put her on the stand and polish everything, including underneath bottom bracket, stays, down-tube. A clean bike always goes faster.


----------



## LowCel

panchohughes said:


> man that chain looks brand new! I have that same chain-keep on the front deraileur. Best money i ever spent!
> Nice ride! I like the fact that when i show up to a group ride, i don't see 5 other clones of my bike.  In fact i have never seen another CX-1 around my area. One guy rides a CLX, but other than that, Colnagos are rare around me. Everyone rides a Cervelo or Specialized. A few Pinarellos.
> I just got back from a 50 mile ride this morning. I always try to put her on the stand and polish everything, including underneath bottom bracket, stays, down-tube. A clean bike always goes faster.


Thanks. The chain only has about 500 miles on it so it is still pretty much new, still has another 2,000 miles or so of life left. I just added the chain catcher on Friday. I can't see any reason not to use one from now on. It only weighs about 10 grams, not really any reason not to use one.


----------



## panchohughes

*snapshot of my CX-1 with cosmic sl's*

Here is a recent snapshot of mine-


----------



## LowCel

panchohughes said:


> Here is a recent snapshot of mine-


Looks great.


----------



## mando54

All of them look great.

Here's mine. It started off with Ultegra but I replaced it with full Super Record. Stem and bars are Ritchey, pedals are Look Carbon Keo Blades. The wheels have been Mavic Cosmics, Easton EC90SL's and now Mavic Cosmic SLE's. I finally bit the bullet and my Campy Bora One's are on the way and that should be it.


----------



## panchohughes

mando54 said:


> All of them look great.
> 
> Here's mine. It started off with Ultegra but I replaced it with full Super Record. Stem and bars are Ritchey, pedals are Look Carbon Keo Blades. The wheels have been Mavic Cosmics, Easton EC90SL's and now Mavic Cosmic SLE's. I finally bit the bullet and my Campy Bora One's are on the way and that should be it.


Dang! Sparing no expense!! Nice. I was thinking of getting a set of 30mm aero wheels from Williams to put on my SuperSix EVO so that I can just leave my Cosmic's on my Colnago full time.


----------



## mando54

panchohughes said:


> Dang! Sparing no expense!! Nice. I was thinking of getting a set of 30mm aero wheels from Williams to put on my SuperSix EVO so that I can just leave my Cosmic's on my Colnago full time.


Thanks. I didn't plan it that way, but once I got going, spending more money on it just seemed like the right thing to do. I love the frame and handling. The super record stuff is better than anything I've ever ridden before. As for the wheels, I just haven't found a set that I love. I do love the looks of the Mavics though.

After going through this thread, it seems like I gotta get some new and better pictures of my bike. Wanna make sure it looks as good as possible.


----------

